# C-c-c combo breaker



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Well it's official, OzzyOz has quit Uber for good. You won't be hearing of Uber doing upfront fare crap that involves driving people far away for $19 or miserable $5 and $6 rides. Too many ants using Uber extra income and Lyft and Ubers all over the place. Ubers Utopia is here. Let's see how Upfront crap does in snowstorms when drivers go offline to avoid slippery accidents.

Let's see if Ubers retention guy contacts me after seeing me offline and app uninstalled.

I broke the bad Combos Uber was doing on me. Upfront doesn't even pay you for driving 10+ minutes away to get a pax, it only pays from time you got the pax to when you dropped them off.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Anubis said:


> Upfront doesn't even pay you for driving 10+ minutes away to get a pax, it only pays from time you got the pax to when you dropped them off.


Have you confirmed this?

The upfront price may be combining the two is what I'm thinking. 🤔


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Have you confirmed this?
> 
> The upfront price may be combining the two is what I'm thinking. 🤔


Even if it is, it's obvious Uber rolled this out because Uber now has enough ants to meet the demand plain and simple. It's really bad now and may get worse. I'm definitely not driving Winter and doing only Lyft when it comes down to it.


----------



## Cerebral (5 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Have you confirmed this?
> 
> The upfront price may be combining the two is what I'm thinking. 🤔


Sure, they combine the two, but the denominator will be 2 as well. Lol


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Cerebral said:


> Sure, they combine the two, but the denominator will be 2 as well. Lol


I've noticed the more the surge the more their take is too, so higher surge doesn't necessarily mean better for driver. Plus right now Uber is doing $3.75 as a super red hot zone surge where that same red hot zone used to be 8x or 9x or 10x multiplier in the past or $10/$20 before Upfront. Someone needs to do a documentary on this Uber empire. This startup by Kalanick really set out to kill off the Taxi industry that used to keep it fair for drivers. Even Limos are having trouble now thanks to Uber. People ordering Uber Black. The best way to hurt Uber and keep it hurting is to somehow get the message out to every person out there who signs up as driver that this gig isn't worth it. Lyft has started same crap too and there's a lot of glowing Lyft signs all over the city now. With Uber only short back to back $4.65 minimum distance rides are profitable unless you're doing the crappy destination filter towards your home and just taking someone anyways. Pretty much every other kind of Upfront fare be it $6 or whatever is unprofitable unless the next person requesting is right around near where you are. But if you gotta keep on driving farther out to people just to get them and then farther out again to drop them off then you're putting on too many miles for less money and you better have nice reliable cars. That foot is gonna get messed up with all the braking and driving. Many drivers will become skeleton indeed. I do this evenings after I get off my day job and weekends and it is still super duper tiring. Stuff is just damn tiring. I will just see how things become in the future. I can't keep doing this forever.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> The upfront price may be combining the two is what I'm thinking. 🤔


Nope. I don't do pax but I know for sure that's not correct. The presented figure is for travel to pickup. They leave it to the pax to tip for the trip.


----------



## Cerebral (5 mo ago)

Anubis said:


> I've noticed the more the surge the more their take is too, so higher surge doesn't necessarily mean better for driver. Plus right now Uber is doing $3.75 as a super red hot zone surge where that same red hot zone used to be 8x or 9x or 10x multiplier in the past or $10/$20 before Upfront. Someone needs to do a documentary on this Uber empire. This startup by Kalanick really set out to kill off the Taxi industry that used to keep it fair for drivers. Even Limos are having trouble now thanks to Uber. People ordering Uber Black. The best way to hurt Uber and keep it hurting is to somehow get the message out to every person out there who signs up as driver that this gig isn't worth it. Lyft has started same crap too and there's a lot of glowing Lyft signs all over the city now. With Uber only short back to back $4.65 minimum distance rides are profitable unless you're doing the crappy destination filter towards your home and just taking someone anyways. Pretty much every other kind of Upfront fare be it $6 or whatever is unprofitable unless the next person requesting is right around near where you are. But if you gotta keep on driving farther out to people just to get them and then farther out again to drop them off then you're putting on too many miles for less money and you better have nice reliable cars. That foot is gonna get messed up with all the braking and driving. Many drivers will become skeleton indeed. I do this evenings after I get off my day job and weekends and it is still super duper tiring. Stuff is just damn tiring. I will just see how things become in the future. I can't keep doing this forever.


Business ethics! Oxymoron, isn’t it? I’ve never googled this guy; does he engage in some kind of charity as part of virtue-signaling, especially @ the expense of fellow drivers?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Cerebral said:


> Business ethics! Oxymoron, isn’t it? I’ve never googled this guy; does he engage in some kind of charity as part of virtue-signaling, especially @ the expense of fellow drivers?


Google which guy?


----------



## Cerebral (5 mo ago)

Anubis said:


> Google which guy?


Dara. Couple of interviews here and there; short wiki page.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I have done the same thing for Lyft after they worked hard to cheat me out of a measly cancel fee. 
I don’t expect to hear from them. Drivers are disposable garbage to them. 
It doesn’t make sense to me. I made them thousands a month and they’re going to beat me up for a cancel fee. 
Who knows about next week but for now I’m done.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The hilarious part is that all the while they were stealing the cancel fee they kept parroting how much they ‘Appreciated me being a Platinum driver’.
I give more appreciation and attention to my intestinal fauna than they give to ‘Platinum‘ drivers.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

what will you do if/when Lyft brings this to your market?


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

You quit???..... 


Whaaaaaaaaaaaa???????????????????????


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

You quit over a week ago and then returned. You’ll be back after all the scolding from Lyft.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Atavar said:


> I have done the same thing for Lyft after they worked hard to cheat me out of a measly cancel fee.
> I don’t expect to hear from them. Drivers are disposable garbage to them.
> It doesn’t make sense to me. I made them thousands a month and they’re going to beat me up for a cancel fee.
> Who knows about next week but for now I’m done.


They will spend big $$$ to get you back one day instead of coughing up $3.75....lol

Uber...gotta love them


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Saturday night Homecoming and no Rideshare drivers in town. I bet Lyft is glad they saved that cancel fee.
I’m actually making more than double with DD anyway


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Update Uber noticed i quit since this post and now it brought back big juicy Quests. It's feasting weekend. I installed app today out of curiosity to see what changed and noticed the big $400 Quest.









My temporary quit of Uber worked. Uninstalling app for...


Finally an actually achievable and good Quest. Here we go. I also had many Natufian brothers in our new Natufia Minneapolis uninstalled their apps. Aubergine knows what's up. That Upfront crap ain't gonna fly. Just installed app again today after quitting previously for a while and saw the...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Anubis said:


> Update Uber noticed i quit since this post and now it brought back big juicy Quests. It's feasting weekend. I installed app today out of curiosity to see what changed and noticed the big $400 Quest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude dont get greedy taking the top tier
If 50 and 20 pays the same as 70 go for the lower one. Anything can happen like a flat or some other crap and you get nothing. I just got my 70 last weekend by 1 minute!!!!! I had 50 plus 20 though
I got 325 for 50 and then 225 for 20 total bonus last weekend. Be smart and get paid buddy


----------

